# Guin Saga (a.k.a. an anime about a buff king dude in a leopard mask)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwmu19f97lc

It's based from the Guin Saga novel.

You know what's strange? For a leopard mask, its mouth and eyes sure do move a lot, and why the heck does he have spots on his HUMAN shoulders?

Oh and no, he IS NOT a homage to King from Tekken. He and King are homages to the main character Japanese anime Nisei Tiger Mask, who is a wrestler wearing a tiger mask.


----------



## alaskawolf (Apr 9, 2009)

it looks like it should be pretty interesting


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 9, 2009)

On a different note, it's not a mask, but rather, some sort of enchantment. His head is literally a leopard.

Oh and he is gay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh and he is gay.


 Well, That explain everything!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2009)

It's kinda weird though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2009)

If he was really gay, Wouldn't he say "DATã®ã‚ã°" in the trailer?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2009)

Wut?

The gay part only occurs in the later novels it seems, which is outside the focus of the anime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2009)

DATã®ã‚ã°/Dat Ass/ That ass?

Oh, So there's no real point of him being gay.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah.

Still, he's... slim.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2009)

What, Slim?


What do you mean "Slim"?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2009)

Compared to his book art.


----------



## virus (Apr 12, 2009)

I just watched the first episode today. Weird ass shit, no so much the characters but the plot line is a bit spacey. Ah well. Going to continue to watch it to see where it starts to go.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, this is anime. Give it 3-5 episodes.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard about this some from Kyuuhari, i really should try and catch it.


----------



## hazardbarzard (Apr 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> On a different note, it's not a mask, but rather, some sort of enchantment. His head is literally a leopard.
> 
> Oh and he is gay.


 
How do you know that he's gay? Nothing's been confirmed so far, and all that yaoi stuff they rumor about later in the novels involve other side characters, not Guin himself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2009)

Dumb troll is dumb.


----------



## hazardbarzard (Apr 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dumb troll is dumb.



I didn't know sharing info is dumb. Way to go to sound like a jerkoff.


----------



## Sasuga (Apr 30, 2009)

Guin is too powerful to be gay OR straight. His wang would set anyone he fucked on fire.


----------



## hazardbarzard (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasuga said:


> Guin is too powerful to be gay OR straight. His wang would set anyone he fucked on fire.



QFthefuckingT X333


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 30, 2009)

hazardbarzard said:


> How do you know that he's gay? Nothing's been confirmed so far, and all that yaoi stuff they rumor about later in the novels involve other side characters, not Guin himself.



As far as I know it was him himself being yaoi, and it's confirmed by many book sites.


----------



## hazardbarzard (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> As far as I know it was him himself being yaoi, and it's confirmed by many book sites.



Not saying you're lying or anything, but can you provide proof links? 

Because I keep hearing otherwise. Just to make to sure.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

hazardbarzard said:


> I didn't know sharing info is dumb. Way to go to sound like a jerkoff.


sharing info = spoilers.


----------



## hazardbarzard (May 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> sharing info = spoilers.


 
So... discussing someone sexual orination is considered spoilers now?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

Just google search guin saga. A lot of the links have yaoi info.


----------



## hazardbarzard (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Just google search guin saga. A lot of the links have yaoi info.



Again, nothing is confirmed. There's like 1000 main character throughout the novels. I admit that they say it later becomes into crappy slash novels, but there's no info that it involves Guin in any way. Most likely the anime will end before they reach that point anyway.

Not saying that he's not gay, maybe he is, I don't care about that really, just saying jumping to baseless assumptions is wrong. B3

EDIT: I did find something rather interesting in Vertical books main site, the US publishers of the novels. Here what one of the editors said: *SPOILERS WARNING!* 
"                   Thatâ€™s interesting. I am not aware of any fan fiction                    versions of _The Guin Saga_, but whatâ€™s often said                    about this series is that it turns into â€œfan fiction.â€                    And many Japanese readers have criticized Kurimoto-san for it.                    Fan fic of the kind where you take this character and another                    character of the same gender and they go off and have sex. Which                    does happen. Without giving too much away, Amnelis, the Lady                    of Ice, turns gay. That doesnâ€™t happen to Guin yet, though."

There you go. He's not gay... YET. B3


*SPOILERS END* 


http://www.vertical-inc.com/guinsaga/roundtable6.html


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

hazardbarzard said:


> " Thatâ€™s interesting. I am not aware of any fan fiction versions of _The Guin Saga_, but whatâ€™s often said about this series is that it turns into â€œfan fiction.â€ And many Japanese readers have criticized Kurimoto-san for it. Fan fic of the kind where you take this character and another character of the same gender and they go off and have sex. Which does happen. Without giving too much away, Amnelis, the Lady of Ice, turns gay. That doesnâ€™t happen to Guin yet, though."
> 
> There you go. He's not gay... YET. B3
> 
> ...


 BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Sasuga (May 3, 2009)

hazardbarzard said:


> EDIT: I did find something rather interesting in Vertical books main site, the US publishers of the novels. Here what one of the editors said: *SPOILERS WARNING!*
> "                   Thatâ€™s interesting. I am not aware of any fan fiction                    versions of _The Guin Saga_, but whatâ€™s often said                    about this series is that it turns into â€œfan fiction.â€                    And many Japanese readers have criticized Kurimoto-san for it.                    Fan fic of the kind where you take this character and another                    character of the same gender and they go off and have sex. Which                    does happen. Without giving too much away, Amnelis, the Lady                    of Ice, turns gay. That doesnâ€™t happen to Guin yet, though."http://www.vertical-inc.com/guinsaga/roundtable6.html


 
...

All that controversy, and it turns out that Guin Saga is _YURI?!_  That's hilarious! Silly Haz, FA can't fap to _that!!_


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2009)

It doesn't matter anyway. Kemono artists have already done sexy things on him.


----------



## hazardbarzard (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It doesn't matter anyway. Kemono artists have already done sexy things on him.


 
That's a curse every furry character bares, honestly. B3

Can you share those "sexy things", btw? B3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2009)

Go create a pixiv account.


----------

